# Da buon italiana/italiano



## fra.m

Ciao, vorrei sapere come posso tradurre in inglese l'espressione: "da buon italiana", quest'espressione potrebbe essere inserita in una frase come questa: "Da buon italiana mi piace cucinare".
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

Hi, I'd know how I can translate in English the expression: "da buona italiana", this expression could be used in a phrase like this: "Da buon italiana mi piace cucinare". 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Being Italian, I love cooking.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Paul. Allora il "buon" non entra, i.e., Being a good Italian, I love cooking. ?

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Direi: As a good Italian, I love cooking.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Ciao, Paul. Allora il "buon" non entra, i.e., Being a good Italian, I love cooking. ?
> 
> Elisabetta



You're the English speaker, help me!! 

Being a fine Italian, I love cooking.
As a typical Italian, I love cooking.


----------



## Canna823

Why is "da" = being? why isn't it = "from". I don't understand the grammar here. Can someone explain to me? Thanks!


----------



## fra.m

Grazie, mi siete stati di grande aiuto!


----------



## lsp

Canna823 said:


> Why is "da" = being? why isn't it = "from". I don't understand the grammar here. Can someone explain to me? Thanks!



It isn't literally "being." That's why there's more than one suggested translation. Like ElaineG's, which came to my mind also, "As a good Italian." It's idiomatic, and sometimes you can't look for a literal one-to-one relationship between the Italian words and the English ones. Sorry, that's the best I could do, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Canna823

lsp said:


> It isn't literally "being." That's why there's more than one suggested translation. Like ElaineG's, which came to my mind also, "As a good Italian." It's idiomatic, and sometimes you can't look for a literal one-to-one relationship between the Italian words and the English ones. Sorry, that's the best I could do, but I hope it helps.


 
Thank you, it helps!


----------



## fra.m

In italiano: "da" ha diversi significati: 
"da" può essere riferito al moto da luogo: Esempio: "Vengo da Roma".

Oppure nel caso della frase idiomatica: "Da buon italiano" il "da" significa: "come" e quindi si ha la traduzione: "As a good Italian".


In Italian: "da" has different meanings:
"da" can be relate to motion from a place: Example: "I come from Rome".

Or in the case of the idiomatic phrase: "Da buon italiano" "da" means: "as" and you can have this translaction: "As a good Italian".


----------



## lsp

fra.m said:


> In italiano: "da" ha diversi significati:
> "da" può essere riferito al moto da luogo: Esempio: "Vengo da Roma".
> 
> Oppure nel caso della frase idiomatica: "Da buon italiano" il "da" significa: "come" e quindi si ha la traduzione: "As a good Italian".
> 
> 
> In Italian: "da" has different meanings:
> "da" can be related to motion from a place: Example: "I come from Rome".
> 
> Or in the case of the idiomatic phrase: "Da buon italiano" "da" means: "as" and you can have this translaction: "As a good Italian".



Nice explanation, fra.m. Hope you'll allow me 2 tiny edits ...


----------



## Canna823

Thanks fra.m and Isp!


----------



## fra.m

Thanks Isp, 
your correction is useful.


----------



## blooms122

"Poi ho anche altri interessi come il calcio, da buon italiano, la lettura, la mountain-bike,"

I wonder what's the meaning of "da buon italiano" here ...
Thank you!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

As most Italians do, being typically Italian.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Also _like all good/real Italians._


----------



## brian

_Da_ + noun often means _as a_ + noun. For example, _da giovane_ = _as a kid_. Or _può fungere da = it can act as_.

In this case, the idea is: _I've got other interests, like soccer (*as any good Italian!*), ...

_Edit: Oh I'm ssslllloooowwww.......


----------



## franz rod

> For example, _da giovane_ = _as a kid_



Non proprio.  Da giovane lo tradurrei piuttosto come "when I was a kid".


----------



## brian

Dipende dal contesto. _Da giovane andavo sempre al mare = As a kid/When I was a kid I used to always go to the sea._ Uguale.


----------



## franz rod

In taluni casi dipende dal contesto, ma "da giovane" viene usato per indicare l'età (parimenti con bambino, vecchio, ...) e non come sinonimo di "come un giovane".


----------



## brian

Ma _as a kid_ può significare sia _da giovane _(cioè, _quando ero giovane_) che _come un giovane_. Infatti viene usato per lo più nel senso di _quando ero giovane_ perché altrimenti si tende a dire *like*_ a kid_.

Fammi un esempio e vediamo come possiamo tradurla.


----------



## franz rod

Allora non è esattamente come in inglese visto che, a quanto scrivi, non c'è una differenza netta nell'uso di "as a kid".   In italiano da giovane viene usato per indicare "quando ero giovane" e non "come un giovane";  difatti usare "da giovane" con la seconda accezione  suona alquanto strano.


----------



## brian

Sìsì ma il fatto che abbia due significati diversi non significa che possa tenerli tutti e due i significati allo stesso tempo: a seconda del contesto, avrà un solo significato chiaro. Poi come ho detto, in genere vorrà dire _quando ero giovane_ più che altro.


----------



## franz rod

> Sìsì ma il fatto che abbia due significati diversi non significa che possa tenerli tutti e due i significati allo stesso tempo: a seconda del contesto, avrà un solo significato chiaro. Poi come ho detto, in genere vorrà dire _quando ero giovane_ più che altro.



Il fatto è che da giovane anche a seconda dei contesti verrà usato per significare "quando ero giovane", mentre NON verrà utilizzato come "come un giovane".


----------



## brian

Ma io non sto dicendo che _as a kid_ equivalga perfettamente a _da giovane. _(Chiedo scusa se mi sono spiegato male sopra; ripensandoci forse non avrei dovuto scrivere _da giovane *= *as a kid_).

Sto dicendo soltanto che _as a kid_ viene utilizzato sia come _da giovane_ (ossia _quando ero giovane_), sia come _come un giovane_, e che avrà solo _uno_ di questi significati a seconda dei contesti. Ciò permette di tradurre _da giovane_ come _as a kid_, senza perdere alcun significato di _quando ero giovane_.

Chiaro?


----------



## underhouse

franz rod said:


> Il fatto è che da giovane anche a seconda dei contesti verrà usato per significare "quando ero giovane", mentre NON verrà utilizzato come "come un giovane".


 
Ma come ti ha già detto brian, anche "as a kid" praticamente non viene usato per significare "come un giovane", nel qual caso si tenderebbe ad usare "like a kid".


----------



## franz rod

> Ma come ti ha già detto brian, anche "as a kid" praticamente non viene usato per significare "come un giovane", nel qual caso si tenderebbe ad usare "like a kid".



L'ho capito, solo che in italiano non è che si tenda ad usare, ma si usa.



> Ma io non sto dicendo che _as a kid_ equivalga perfettamente a _da giovane. _(Chiedo scusa se mi sono spiegato male sopra; ripensandoci forse non avrei dovuto scrivere _da giovane *= *as a kid_).
> 
> Sto dicendo soltanto che _as a kid_ viene utilizzato sia come _da giovane_ (ossia _quando ero giovane_), sia come _come un giovane_, e che avrà solo _uno_ di questi significati a seconda dei contesti. Ciò permette di tradurre _da giovane_ come _as a kid_, senza perdere alcun significato di _quando ero giovane_.
> 
> Chiaro?



Io stavo cercando di dire che in italiano (non in inglese, giapponese, tedesco o qualche altra lingua) "da giovane" si usa per indicare "quando ero giovane".  Insomma alcuni tuoi messaggi come "in genere vorrà dire _quando ero giovane_ più che altro." (visto che l'altro non c'è) sembrava che non fossero perfettamenti confacenti.

Capito?


----------



## brian

franz rod said:


> Io stavo cercando di dire che in italiano (non in inglese, giapponese, tedesco o qualche altra lingua) "da giovane" si usa per indicare "quando ero giovane".  Insomma alcuni tuoi messaggi come "in genere vorrà dire _quando ero giovane_ più che altro." (visto che l'altro non c'è) sembrava che non fossero perfettamenti confacenti.
> 
> Capito?



Capito, ma tu hai scritto il seguente:



			
				franz rod said:
			
		

> Non proprio.  Da giovane lo tradurrei piuttosto come "when I was a kid".



e io volevo farti presente che lo si può tradurre tranquillamente con "as a kid" e che non bisogna ricorrere a "when I was a kid." Questo è quanto.


----------



## underhouse

franz rod said:


> Insomma alcuni tuoi messaggi come "in genere vorrà dire _quando ero giovane_ più che altro." (visto che l'altro non c'è) sembrava che non fossero perfettamenti confacenti.
> 
> Capito?


 
No...Non si capisce niente!


----------



## franz rod

> e io volevo farti presente che lo si può tradurre tranquillamente con "as a kid" e che non bisogna ricorrere a "when I was a kid." Questo è quanto.


Il mio era un appunto al tuo intervento precedente quando avevi tradotto da giovane con as a kid e lasciavi intendere come questo "da giovane" potesse significare (anche) "come un giovane".  Insomma volevo soltanto sottolineare come in italiano l'uso di questo termine sia usato con quest'unica accezione.



> No...Non si capisce niente!


Lo dico sempre che vorrei tornare alle elementari a studiare.. da giovane stavo così bene  ^^


----------

